# Trip to Nassau Bahamas, and tips?



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

*Trip to Nassau Bahamas, any tips?*

My wife and I have booked a trip to Nassau, Bahamas so I figured I would ask my fellow salties. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go what to see? Of course I'm planning on visiting a reef or 2 or maybe more (snorkeling only). I found http://www.stuartcove.com diving company who seems to be the favourite pro setup to tour with.

Has anyone been there before or have any tips?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Never been but please take alot of pictures!!!!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a waterproof camera just so that I can attempt some macro photos of the things I'll see while snorkeling.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you could always buy a waterproof container.
http://www.overboardcanada.ca/waterproof-camera-case-black.html


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish but I only have a DLSR and i don't want to risk the bag type. I figure a point and shoot waterproof covers the bases better for me. Thanks for the suggestion as I would have bought that for sure. I'm looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS4 https://panasonic.ca/english/audiovideo/camerascamcorders/digitalstill/DMCTS4.asp


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

You have picked the right spot. The south-west coast has clear water and more stuff to see. The tour I booked, took us to three spots for snorkel. One of the site has reef sharks.

Even though the tour doesnt take you whole day, you will get tired and cold; get some snacks here before you go. Stuff is $$$ there. We also we to diving and a day trip to a small semi-private island (east side of the island), white sand and just few folks around.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Rappyfly said:


> You have picked the right spot. The south-west coast has clear water and more stuff to see. The tour I booked, took us to three spots for snorkel. One of the site has reef sharks.


It sounds like the same place I found to book with, Stuart Cove Dive shop. Did you see lots of fish and coral on the snorkel trip?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

We did, but at distance. The water is about 10 feet deep at least at most spot. But the sharks were swim by when the boat drop some food. There were millions of tiny jelly fish when I was there. They looked small pieces of sea weed, and fishes were eating them like snack.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I spoke to some other people who said Stuart Cove Dive company is good and we should enjoy it. I picked up a mask, snorkel and fins and the camera will arrive by Friday. I'm getting very excited to get down there in the natural surrounds of a reef. My expectations aren't too high though just in case it isn't that eventful.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

You can get hard shelled waterproof cases for DSLR's but they will cost about the same as a waterproof point and shoot. Worth the investment if you are planning on making a lot of these trips...or want neat tank shots!

http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-535/Cameras-Our-Most-Popular-Digital.html


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*camera*

hey there i hope u have a great trip.i been there many years ago it is truly a beutiful place .i dont really remember much of where we went but i do remember lots of margaritas and a beach,lol we were on a cruise .
concerning the underewater camera , we bought my daughter and underwater camera from henrys this summer took great pics and videos and it was a very easy camera to use she is 14 years old , she used it all summer 
making videos of her and her friends at the pool with no issues .also a great point and shoot camera so u dont have to lug several cameras ...
also purchased a warr for cheap as well.we were gonna purchase the go pro for her but the salesman recc this one ....http://www.henrys.com/76107-PANASONIC-DMCTS25A-BLUE-16-1MP-4X-WATERPROOF.aspx
good luck and have an awesome time hope to see some awesome pics , oh yah make sure u get the floating hand strap from henrys helps if u loose the camera it floats and is fluorecent ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Tristan said:


> You can get hard shelled waterproof cases for DSLR's but they will cost about the same as a waterproof point and shoot. Worth the investment if you are planning on making a lot of these trips...or want neat tank shots!
> 
> http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-535/Cameras-Our-Most-Popular-Digital.html


My problem is the housing is over $1000 for the Canon Rebel XSi. It's more cost affective for me to purchase a point and shoot that will offer versatility in the future. Besides, who doesn't want an excuse to buy a new toy?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So true! Just remember to wash your camera off when you're out of the water.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Pentax also makes a decent adventure camera. W90 or WG-2.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well so far so good, we briefly went in the water due to it being late in the day before we got to the beach. I found lots of different types of bubble algae and a sea cucumber. We are going snorkeling in another day. My wife is collecting tonnes if small shells for the kids who are at home.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

The last time I did a dive, I put my cheapest digital camera in a ziplock bag and sucked all the air out. Worked pretty well down to 30ft.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

I go there once a year. 
I always stay at the Atlantis - The Cove. 

Regardless of whereever you stay; you should check out that resort.
HUGE aquarium underground. 
saltwater tanks and species. 
It's just huge.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 to Atlantis

Paradise Beach is a nice beach beside Atlantis too. Right under the bridge from Atlantis to the main island there is the fish market "Potter’s Cay", where you will see they sell huge conch shell and serve conch meat 

Also check out the straw market, it is on bay street, lots of local culture stuff other than just watches and jewels like all the stores on the same street.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

We did the snorkeling trip today and even my wife liked it. Blue tangs were everywhere and lots of other fish I'll try to ID later. My wife was the first to go in with the reef sharks, what an amazing experience.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a Picasa web album with the photos from Goulding Cay https://picasaweb.google.com/jwvmck...authkey=Gv1sRgCKO99-WSwp2ZigE&feat=directlink. They are unedited with decent shots of some of the fish on this reef. Overall I was very impresses with the size of the blue tangs and the other fish (which I will have to learn what their names are).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome pics with that camera you picked up. Looks like you guys are having a great time down there but it's really sad to see the reef so destroyed  I wonder how long it has left.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I agree it is a shame to see it like that knowing it isn't doing well. Everyone else was just amazed with the fish and pay little attention to how the reef itself looked.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another group of photos of a different reef https://picasaweb.google.com/jwvmck...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJ-A_bjXupjKNw&feat=directlink.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the sharks https://picasaweb.google.com/jwvmck...&authkey=Gv1sRgCLr5hrrSmofHCg&feat=directlink


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is some video of the shark experience while snorkeling. The company sets it up well so that you are as safe as possible (perception or reality?). They have another boat which is for scuba diving where they feed the fish. They bring the snorkel boat in around 500 meters so we can observe them as well. They drop a bait box about 30 feet below you and you just float at the surface to watch them. One of the tour guys offered to take up close footage for me. I was very surprise to watch him go under and swim around following the sharks. 




I will post some more videos of the stuff I took later on.


----------

